# Community > Clubs >  NZDA Lower North Island regional meeting

## FRST

As discussed at the NZDA Conference, the National executive are keen to hold regional meetings around the country to enable branches and members to have their say on what they would like to see from the Association, their representative and to discuss local hunting issues. 

It is also a great opportunity to foster regional ties/contacts between the branches.

The Manawatu Branch has generously offered the use of their clubrooms for the first meeting, to be held:
*22nd September, 10:30am, Deerstalkers Hall, 251 College Street, Palmerston North.*

The meeting will start promptly at 10:30am, so dont be late!

This invitation is to the following NZDA branches (but others are more than welcome to come along too): Bush (Pahiatua), Hutt Valley, Kapiti, Porirua, Manawatu (hosts), Ruahine (Dannevirke), Taihape, Wairarapa, Wellington.
All NZDA members are encouraged to attend as well as committees from all the branches.

Pm me for any further details.

Tim Watson
Lower North Island rep

----------


## Shootm

See you there  :Wink:

----------

